
Vue.js v2.5 released - geobadawi
https://github.com/vuejs/vue/releases/tag/v2.5.0
======
ssijak
Great work. Recently when I was chosing SPA framework for the new project
after using Angular 1 on 3 of them I chose Vue. Such a simple (but powerful)
and lovely tool with great community.

